# Quintuplets



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Although I occasionally still lurk here, I haven't posted in a very long time. Late yesterday my Nigerian Dwarf doe gave us 5 babies (4 bucklings, 1 doeling). Last year, her first freshening, she gave us quads. In 14 years of having goats I've never had quints before.

The doeling is the smallest (of course) and wasn't doing well. I brought her into the house, milked momma and bottle fed her overnight, keeping her warm. She is doing great this morning. I put her back with momma and her brothers for a while but am figuring I will probably have to bottle raise her. I really like my goat kids to be dam raised but will bottle raise when necessary. 

Do you think I should also pull one of the bucklings and keep with her, bottle raising them both? If I supplement with a bottle once or twice a day, can I leave them with momma?

I'd love to hear from those of you who have actually raised quintuplets before, successfully, and how you did it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have had quads here...I like to supplement babies and leave with mom so they have her to teach them goat stuff and lots of play mates. Plus just easier not to house babies in the house lol. The only reason I would remove completely is if mom is being dragged down from too many nursing. I also would offer mom extra groceries to sustain her condition. 

Congratulations


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I don’t have much advice other than maybe if you don’t pull a buckling along with the doeling, make sure mama is making enough milk to support them all. Although if she had quads as a FF then she should be fine? @happybleats @GoofyGoat @Lil Boogie


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'd pull the doeling and the smallest or the weakest of the bucklings to be her companion and bottle raise them both. That way mom only has 3 kids to worry about and the little girl will have a companion.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I tend to pull bucklings and let the doeling stay with the mama so they know how to be a good mama when it’s their turn 😅
I’d pull at least 2 tho.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I have no experience with quints. However, I would teach all of them to accept a bottle so you can supplement them and if you do have to pull some then they’re already trained to the bottle and it would be a lot easier on you in the long run. Weigh all of them daily to make sure they’re gaining weight so no one is being bullied out of food.
congratulations on your new mini herd 🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats on Quints. The most Ive had is triplets. I leave mine on Mom and feed the thinnest, weighs least. So they all get a turn! Lol.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Congrats on Quints. The most Ive had is triplets. I leave mine on Mom and feed the thinnest, weighs least. So they all get a turn! Lol.


I’ve only had quads and that’s plenty! The reason I suggested to pull 2 is because my poor mamas bag got ruined after she raised her 4 on her own. They were just too aggressive… I’m very upset with myself for not having pulled one or even two after they started getting bigger. 
which is why I pulled babies off mamas this year. 😅


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I hate to be the one to bring this up, but there are laws! There is a law that if you talk about new born kids, especially quintuplets, you must post pictures.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I hate to be the one to bring this up, but there are laws! There is a law that if you talk about new born kids, especially quintuplets, you must post pictures.


Ha, ha. I totally understand. I tried to take pictures yesterday but the little darlings kept coming to me so I couldn't get any good pictures. I'll try again today.


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

We don’t mind cute kids photobombing pictures! 😉


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Oh it is easy! Just line them up side by side, tell them not to move and take all the picture you want. Then you can line then up end to end and take more pictures. Easy.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Oh it is easy! Just line them up side by side, tell them not to move and take all the picture you want. Then you can line then up end to end and take more pictures. Easy.


Your goats are so much more cooperative than mine! 🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! You must have some very well behaved goats!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

The most we have had is 4. I left them all on mom but trained them to take a bottle so I could supplement as needed.
When I started separating at night I gave everyone a 4oz bottle in the morning so they didn't attack Mom so hard when they got back together.
(They are the babies in my avatar.)


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

As promised... they refused to cooperate with the lining up bit  but this was their first venture outside and they loved it.


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Oh my gosh!!!! That’s amazing! I’ve had one set of quads, but never quints. Momma must be a terrific mother. Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

A whole herd in one go. How adorable.
Clearly they knew what you were up to ... only one face shot in the whole bunch.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well, they arent in single file, Not at Attention !😱
BUT SO TOTALLY ADORABLE🥰💝💖💞💖💝!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They are so cute! 😍
Keep an eye on mama. Last year I had 2 sets of quads. 1 week in (so he had a good start with colostrum), one of my mamas decided 4 was just too many to feed and she rejected one.
The other one raised all 4 of hers, which I now regret. 🤷🏼‍♀️
good luck with all those cuties tho! 🍀❤🍀


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I am supplementing with a bottle twice a day right now (this is only day 2). The first night I had the littlest one in the house (as mentioned) but she's been with them since yesterday and seems to be doing fine. She hasn't wanted much to drink from the bottle. One of her brothers has drank a little from the bottle but not much either. I'm keeping a close eye on them. I don't think momma can produce enough milk to raise all 5 of them without help but she sure is a wonderful momma. Four of her kids followed her today, leaving the last one near me (babysitting by the barn) and she literally noticed and came running back calling for the fifth.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh my!  They’re so tiny and adorable!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Yesss... I’ve definitely learned from having quints.. I had my first set of quints this year for the very first time.. Please don’t make the mistake I did.. I thot my two lil runts that were doelings we’re getting enough milk from me bottle feeding them and obviously I wasn’t and they both died from not enough milk/nutrition.. I had just the opposite of you tho! I had 4 doelings and 1 buckling And yes.. Like some were saying, keep a good eye on mama.. Looks like there pretty healthy tho! There so Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Cute babies and mama. What fun! Good luck with all of them.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

How's it been going? Are you supplementing with a bottle still? 

I have an ND that had quads the last two years, but last year one was smothered early on so she really only raised 3. She did pretty well with 4 this year. I didn't milk her the first several weeks. The one doeling that suffered after disbudding and fell behind from her bully brothers. I started separating at night but left the doeling, Fable, with her. Then in the morning, Fable would lead us all to the milkstand and she'd get one side and I'd get the other.  Everybody has done well with this! We all got quite attached to cute little Fable doing this. She'll be a great mama goat someday, I'm sure.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

All 5 kids are doing great. The little doeling is still the smallest, not a surprise. I'm supplementing her and her next smallest brother every day. They have a little hut to get under to sleep and use it every night. But, I found them like this yesterday morning... sleeping in the hay box.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Looks comfy & warm to me!💝💞💗💘💘


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

One day they won’t all fit and one will be a sad little goat. 😅
They can all squeeze in now tho and look as happy as can be to cuddle up in there 🥰


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s about the cutest thing ever.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aaaaww! That is so adorable!! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

When I was a child, "Barrel of Monkeys" was a toy I played with. That's an adorable "Basket of Goats" and I wouldn't mind bringing them home to play with.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Thought I would update on the quints. They are all 5 doing great. The doeling is still smaller than her brothers but she's keeping up. Here they are waiting to get outside for the day. I lock all babies and mommies up at night in my barn kidding stalls to keep them safe.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They Look FANTASTIC! GOOD JOB!💞


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

They’re so cute! Glad they are doing well!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

They’re standing there like ‘let the kids out’!
They’re super cute 😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww 😊


----------



## AmyM505 (9 mo ago)

What a blessing, they are so adorable!


----------

